

Show HN: Again.app for groups of recurring tasks - listrophy
http://www.againlist.com/

======
timdavila
Hey, congrats on shipping! I just installed the app, is there a way to view
history of a completed task? I see that it shows me the last time I completed
it but I'm looking for the full history.

Use case: I have "mow lawn" on a list, and I want to know how many times I
mowed the lawn last summer.

